# إسطوانة هامه عن ترميم و تدعيم المنشآت الخرسانية



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أقدم لكم فيما يلي إسطوانة تحتوي على معلومات قيمة جدا لكل من هو مهتم بالترميم والتدعيم

محتوى الأسطوانة باختصار هو :

1- نظم الإنشاء و العيوب والتصدعات المرتبطة بكل نظام

2- أنواع العيوب بالمنشآت الخرسانية و تأثيرهاعلى سلامة المنشآت

3- أسباب التصدعات بالمنشآت الخرسانية

4- إصلاح وتقوية الأعضاء الخرسانية


Filesize: 125.39 MB

الروابط 

*http://www.4shared.com/file/101885036/4c5a708f/tarmeem__tad3eempart1.html*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/101956550/d4d1082d/tarmeem__tad3eempart2.html*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/101970023/5bf90107/tarmeem__tad3eempart3.html*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/101979890/521f9744/tarmeem__tad3eempart4.html*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/101981748/a5d29938/tarmeem__tad3eempart5.html*​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه
الواحد مش عارف يودي جميلك فين
يارب يقدرنا ونعرف نرد حاجه منها


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاكي الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه
> الواحد مش عارف يودي جميلك فين
> يارب يقدرنا ونعرف نرد حاجه منها


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هو فى جمايل بين الاخوات
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا مهندسة أميره..........


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكي ونفع بكي


----------



## ماجد شرف (25 أبريل 2009)

والله انا خايف عليكى من العين (عين المهندسين طبعا)
ربنا يجازيكى خير على ما تقدميه من جهد ووقت لافادة ومنفعة اخوانك المهندسين
شكرا اختى


----------



## كمال محمد (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشاركة قيمة وشكرا على الدعاء


----------



## سامو جاك (25 أبريل 2009)

مهندسة محترمة لابد ان لاتبخل علينا اشكرك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> عايز نصيحة رايح استلم فرييم frame استلمة نجارة الدور التاني منة ياريت لو عندكم اي حاجة تفيدني اكون شاكر مدعمة بالصور يبقى كتر خيركم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حقيقى ما عنديش اى حاجة تختص بالموقع لكن فى مشاركات بالمنتدى تختص بالموقع ان شاء الله تلاقى فيها طلبك منها مشاركة بعنوان التنفيذ بالموقع من الالف الى الياء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على مروركم الطيب وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دى روابط جديدة فورشير قمت برفعها لاسطوانة الترميمات
ارجو من احد الاخوة المهندسين المشرفين اضافتها الى الرابط الاصلى والموجود بالمشاركة الاصلية ليكون هناك نوعين من الروابط megaupload و 4share

http://www.4shared.com/file/101885036/4c5a708f/tarmeem__tad3eempart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101956550/d4d1082d/tarmeem__tad3eempart2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101970023/5bf90107/tarmeem__tad3eempart3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101979890/521f9744/tarmeem__tad3eempart4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101981748/a5d29938/tarmeem__tad3eempart5.html

وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (27 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله يا أخت أميرة بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> دى روابط جديدة فورشير قمت برفعها لاسطوانة الترميمات
> ارجو من احد الاخوة المهندسين المشرفين اضافتها الى الرابط الاصلى والموجود بالمشاركة الاصلية ليكون هناك نوعين من الروابط megaupload و 4share
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دى روابط جديدة فورشير قمت برفعها لاسطوانة الترميمات
ارجو من احد الاخوة المهندسين المشرفين اضافتها الى الرابط الاصلى والموجود بالمشاركة الاصلية ليكون هناك نوعين من الروابط megaupload و 4share


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوره يا اخت اميره بارك الله فيكي ووجزاكي الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## anass81 (27 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> دى روابط جديدة فورشير قمت برفعها لاسطوانة الترميمات
> ارجو من احد الاخوة المهندسين المشرفين اضافتها الى الرابط الاصلى والموجود بالمشاركة الاصلية ليكون هناك نوعين من الروابط megaupload و 4share



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكِ مهندسة أميرة على تيسيرك التحميل للزملاء, تم إضافة الروابط للمشاركة الأولى

وجزاكِ الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ مهندسة أميرة على تيسيرك التحميل للزملاء, تم إضافة الروابط للمشاركة الأولى
> 
> وجزاكِ الله خيرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى المزيد يا جماعة


----------



## engmohamad (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 سبتمبر 2009)

_*شكرا مهندسة سنا الاسلام على المجهود*_


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 سبتمبر 2009)

[font=&quot](البعض ينشر السعادة أينما ذهب والبعض الآخر يخلفها وراءه متى ذهب[/font][font=&quot] .....) 
[/font]
[font=&quot][/font]*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ سنا الاسلام على هذا المجهود.......... ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*شكرا مهندسة سنا الاسلام على المجهود*_


 


tmss_2010 قال:


> جزاكى الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 


المهندس الصامت قال:


> [font=&quot](البعض ينشر السعادة أينما ذهب والبعض الآخر يخلفها وراءه متى ذهب[/font][font=&quot] .....) [/font]
> 
> *جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ سنا الاسلام على هذا المجهود.......... ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## الورد الذهبي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
إذا سمحتم ممكن ترشدوني علي نوع الملف هلي يفتح برامج الاسطوانة


----------



## هاله النجار (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا سنا يارب
انا بدرسها السنه دى وهحتاجه اوى
الله يكرمك


----------



## خيطو (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اختيارات موفقة
أنها كالصيد الثمين بالنسبة لي بارك الله بك يا زعيمة المنتدى


----------



## كمال محمد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشاركة قيمة


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وجزاك الله خيرا عليه


----------



## almass (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندسه - هذه الاسطوانة اكيد حتفيدني كثير في مشروع التخرج حيث انه جزء من مشروع تخرجي عبار عن طرق ترميم المنشاءت "فجزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك"


----------



## احمد زيدو (25 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكي الله خيرا*


----------



## خالد قدورة (26 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر لك اخت سنا على هذه الاسطوانة الجميلة


----------



## descovery_2000 (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.طاهر (27 فبراير 2010)

احسنت ونشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## nawafali (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير 

وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكى الله كل خير يا اختى الكريمة


----------



## hmt241 (1 مارس 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزالك الله خيرا 
بجد انا كنت بدور ع الموضوع ده من فتره 
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صلاح المهندس (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مشاركة مميزة


----------



## civil_eng1184 (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا واطعمكم الله لحم طيرا وأسكنكم ربي الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## الفارس (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا سنا الاسلام علي المجهورد الرائع


----------



## ss_online1 (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفع الله بك 
أخوك م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة


----------



## محمد جمال سليمة (3 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ورزقك الله الاخلاص وجعله علما نافعا*


----------



## ay_416_an (3 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود متميز


----------



## leader2010 (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## titoboss (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع


----------



## RESEARCHER (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عسر (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا عمل رائع وتنظيم جميل وهذا شيء متوقع من مواضيع الاخت سنا 

تقبلي مروري


----------



## الهانتر (12 سبتمبر 2010)

روابط المديا فير الرابط الاول مش شغال ارجو التاكد منة بتظهر رسالة 
you don't have the permession to download the file
على فكرة موقع ميديا فير سريع بس كلة مشاكل ياريت تجربة موقع 
jumbofiles


----------



## الهانتر (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اسف جدا انا جربت الرابط دة تانى النهاردة ولقيتة شغال بس فعلا انبراح كانت بتظهر رسالة 
http forbidden


----------



## خلوف العراقي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amrcivil (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكي الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه*


----------



## myada1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يوسف حمادة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

عمل قيم جدا ياباشمهندسة خاصة أن موضوع الترميم والتدعيم من الموضوعات الهامة جدا والتى لايلم بها كثير من المهندسين.مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره


----------



## misho2797 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندسه علي كل مانتعلمه ف هذا المنتدي العظيم


----------



## mahmoud khalil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جازاك الله كل خير وزادكم علما.


----------



## السلفي355 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الجهود الكبيره:56:


----------



## احمدالجهينى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## stevel-eng (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng md (4 يناير 2011)

*جزاكي الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه
الواحد مش عارف يودي جميلك فين
يارب يقدرنا ونعرف نرد حاجه منها*​


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## unknownegypt (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## waleedenbh87 (3 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا والى الأمام باذن الله


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

جارى التحميل


----------



## احمد نجيدة (4 أغسطس 2011)

بعد اذنك يابش مهندسة انا حملت الاسطوانة بسي بصراحة بعد مافكت الضغب لاقيت الاسطوانة فيها ملفات كتير منهم 2 بور بوينت ده اللي بيشتغلوة معايا هل السطوانها كلها عبارة عن 2ملفين دولي بس


----------



## محمد حسن حافظ محمد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

من اراد الدنيا فعليه بالعلم ومن اراد الأخرة فعليه بالعلم ومن ارادهما معا فعليه بالعلم 
وجزاكم الله كل الخيرونفعكم بما علمكم وعلمكم ما ينفعكم وزادكم علما


----------



## موسي الكردي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد أبو سالم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزى الله كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل خيرا


----------



## 1984mohamed (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## 1984mohamed (25 ديسمبر 2011)

زادكي الله علما


----------



## sendbad2011 (8 يناير 2012)

جعله الله ف ميزان حسناتك.....مجهود رائع


----------



## engineeringmero (8 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سميرالطحان (17 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (1 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتى عند فتح الملف eng2003
تظهر لي هذة الرسالة


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (1 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتى عند فتح الملف eng2003
تظهر لي هذة الرسالة​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (1 فبراير 2012)

_جزاك الله خبراً_​


----------



## omer19877 (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير على الاسطوانه الرائعه


----------



## الغريب2007 (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاكي الله خيرا مهندسة أميره..........


----------



## aassaker (7 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك مشاركة قيمة


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير الواحد مش عارف اذاي يشكرك ..


----------



## Eng.zeky (26 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## amr2424 (6 مارس 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## م.عطا (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انور الاستشاري (10 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك :: وفقك الله


----------



## ahmedrabi (2 يوليو 2012)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## ||refoo|| (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اختي المهندسه سنا وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## top eng (7 فبراير 2013)

ياريت يابشمهندسين اللى عنده الروابط يعيد رفعها مره اخرى لانه تم حذفها من الميديا فير والفور شيرد


----------



## دباب وليد أنور (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك اللهم خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zine eddine (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد على هندسه (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## madjabr (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد الرائع


----------



## gorgoniser (29 أبريل 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم:20:


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## m m a (24 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## انس عبدالله (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكي الله خيرا مهندسة أميره..........


----------



## Abdo Essam (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*رابط آخر لمن لديه مشكلة في التحميل 

http://sa.ae/5470efb/
*​


----------

